

Yesterday, we launched a screenshot tool on HN - Top funny shots we received - aytekin
http://www.jotform.com/blog/41-Top-10-Funny-Screenshots-We-Received-on-Wishbox-Launch

======
aytekin
Thank you Hacker News for the feedback and the audience. This is such a great
community. I hope you will like these. :)

